# Masato Sig



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I am extremely happy with this one..


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

That's slick man


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Great job, plazz shall be drooling all over it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hahaha Thanx guys.. 

I'm sure plazz will be happy ha


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nikos has been knocking them out of the park lately. It looks great.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh man, that's fuckin NUTS!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Oh man, that's fuckin NUTS!


haha Thanx man i figured you would like it..


----------

